# BISMARCK



## RINGKING (Dec 20, 2010)

I SAW THAT QUESTION IN THE INTRO FORUM. IS BISMARK BLOOD ANY GOOD?..ITS HARD TO FIND ANY REAL MATCHES ON THE PEDIGREE OFF THE INTERNET.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Bismarck, Avant are all Bully lines. They don't seem to be good ones either unless you're into short and wide.


----------

